# Depersonalization Solution



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

anthony said:


>


hey bro is that your video or did you find it


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

imfromtheburgh said:


> hey bro is that your video or did you find it


shit ill be the test dummy for this shit i have nothing to lose i mean if this worked for you bro ill give it a go why not


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

imfromtheburgh said:


> shit ill be the test dummy for this shit i have nothing to lose i mean if this worked for you bro ill give it a go why not


Here is exactly what you're looking for, http://www.walgreens.com/store/catalog/Food-and-Supplements/Builder%27s-Cocoa-Dipped-Double-Decker-Crisp-Bar/ID=prod1074147&navCount=1&navAction=push-product?V=G&ec=frgl_&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku1074137


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha, this has to seriously be a joke!


----------



## G.i.t.s (Feb 13, 2010)

No i think it is really possible. Look there are several people out there, like tommy and anthony, which got recovered from Depersonalization with supplements. Tommy found some of his supps/ingredients in a drink for bodybuilders. 
So why not?

But one question, how u did come to the idea to make a treatment with that chocobars anthony?


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

G.i.t.s said:


> No i think it is really possible. Look there are several people out there, like tommy and anthony, which got recovered from Depersonalization with supplements. Tommy found some of his supps/ingredients in a drink for bodybuilders.
> So why not?
> 
> But one question, how u did come to the idea to make a treatment with that chocobars anthony?


I use to workout at Louisiana State University weightroom. The Strength coach was kind to me and allowed me to have some bars, and I would eat these bars all the time because of the good mood they would put me in (it may have been the chocolate}, however when I smoked that weed and became depersonalized, they ran out and i had to wait on a new shipment to arrive, so when the new shipment came in, i started back eating those chocolate builders bars, and in a few days, the dp started going away. Also I was taking the liquid b12 and vitamins(as posted in the video) everyday with the bars. I know it seems far fetched, but i ask that u try it. I was eating like 8 of these a day.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

coeus said:


> Haha, this has to seriously be a joke!


you never know bro i mean i kind of thought what eat chocolate but wat do you have to lose i mean if you try it and it dosent work at all then shit but if it does then anthony is on to something


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

Can someone just please try it for 3 days at least? I truly believe this worked for me. You can find those bars at most grocery stores and GNC. DP is hell. If someone committed suicide because of it, i would understand.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it helped because of all the vitamins in these bars, which have helped a lot of people already. I think it is definately worth a try, but others could probably get the same benefits from a multivitamin. It wouldn't be as yummy, though


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> I think it helped because of all the vitamins in these bars, which have helped a lot of people already. I think it is definately worth a try, but others could probably get the same benefits from a multivitamin. It wouldn't be as yummy, though


I think the chocolate also may have something to do with it.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Man, I would just get bad anxiety from the bars. But if it worked for this guy, I'm at least glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> Man, I would just get bad anxiety from the bars. But if it worked for this guy, I'm at least glad he's feeling better.


Why would you have anxiety?


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think I might get anxiety from so much chocolate in one day.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

codeblue213 said:


> I think I might get anxiety from so much chocolate in one day.


lol, probably. Have you tried to take a regular multi?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's got a good amount of natural B vitamins in it. that might have something to do with it.


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

has anyone tried it


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I have tried a similar bar and it really does work for me too. About 20 minutes after eating one I really felt reality return a whole lot. I was walking to my car and it was raining a bit and it really brought back memories of high nice it was to see rain drops rolling down glass and metal. Ever sit in a car just watching the rain gently sliding down the windshield? It's so relaxing and everything felt more real than it had in a long time. It had to be this protein bar. I noticed that it had vitamins b2, b5 and b6 which help reduce stress. Also the theobromine in the chocolate may have had an effect as well.

I once felt good after drinking an energy drink (amp) that had the herb yerba mate in it which they say is a mild monamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI) which helps reduce depression and anxiety. Not sure I wanna drink too many energy drinks tho since the high caffeine content in them can't be good for you in the long run.


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

flat said:


> I have tried a similar bar and it really does work for me too. About 20 minutes after eating one I really felt reality return a whole lot. I was walking to my car and it was raining a bit and it really brought back memories of high nice it was to see rain drops rolling down glass and metal. Ever sit in a car just watching the rain gently sliding down the windshield? It's so relaxing and everything felt more real than it had in a long time. It had to be this protein bar. I noticed that it had vitamins b2, b5 and b6 which help reduce stress. Also the theobromine in the chocolate may have had an effect as well.
> 
> I once felt good after drinking an energy drink (amp) that had the herb yerba mate in it which they say is a mild monamine oxidase inhibitor (MAOI) which helps reduce depression and anxiety. Not sure I wanna drink too many energy drinks tho since the high caffeine content in them can't be good for you in the long run.


ok, we have something. The thing is,,, you have to eat alot of these chocolate bars daily. If you're not a diabetic, u can do it. Even if thats all u eat, its still good. You have to do it for like a week or two. Eat them religously. please!!


----------



## anthony (Mar 6, 2010)

anthony said:


> ok, we have something. The thing is,,, you have to eat alot of these chocolate bars daily. If you're not a diabetic, u can do it. Even if thats all u eat, its still good. You have to do it for like a week or two. Eat them religously. please!!


Has anyone given this a shot


----------



## Knox (Mar 23, 2010)

I really wonder something..

Are many of you guys really skinny? Do you have fast metabolisms?

Do you get shaky/nauseated/dizzy if you don't eat?

I'm seriously considering Hypoglycemia as a potential cause here..

I ALWAYS seem to feel a noticeable difference when having sugar balanced out throughout my day..

I'll likely be starting some sort of regimen for a couple days to test this, and setting up an appt with the doctor for a quick blood sugar check..

Will let you guys know how it goes, until then, let me know!


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not all that familiar with hypoglycemia, but it seems to me that such a state could definitely worsen any kind of dissociative phenomena in an acute phase.

I'm in the skinny-guy-with-a-fast-metabolism group, so I'm definitely interested in anything you dig up on the subject. In a potentially related subject, I've had a purpleish tint to my finger nails for as long as I can remember. One neurologist who looked at them displayed surprise and said it might be indicative that my body is unable to properly transport oxygen everywhere. He ran some test and nothing came out of it, but I'm curious to know if anyone else has this.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

interesting point, i know the symptoms of DP and low blood sugar are hard to distinguish from each other. when i first developed DP while at work, a co-worker of mine with diabetes tested my blood sugar and it was at 57 which is near the dangerously low point. interestingly enough, seeing such a low number prompted me to chug a mountain dew which made me feel quite a bit better for the rest of my shift. i had blood work done for hypoglycemia and diabetes and both came back negative, yet whenever my symptoms got a little out of my tolerance zone it seemed that concentrated sugar (skittles, pepsi, mountain dew) always brought me out of it to some degree.


----------



## imfromtheburgh (Mar 5, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> interesting point, i know the symptoms of DP and low blood sugar are hard to distinguish from each other. when i first developed DP while at work, a co-worker of mine with diabetes tested my blood sugar and it was at 57 which is near the dangerously low point. interestingly enough, seeing such a low number prompted me to chug a mountain dew which made me feel quite a bit better for the rest of my shift. i had blood work done for hypoglycemia and diabetes and both came back negative, yet whenever my symptoms got a little out of my tolerance zone it seemed that concentrated sugar (skittles, pepsi, mountain dew) always brought me out of it to some degree.


when i first got a little bit of dr or whatever when i was younger i went that whole day without eating and it kind of hit me out of no where i dont really fall in the skinny crew but im not fat i dont work out bug people have always asked if i work out and when i tell them no they are confused because ive always had a decent amount of muscles without doing much but i would like to hear about this


----------



## Infinitevoid (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not going to try it since 7-8 of those bars has like 2,000 calories and 2x a day of saturated fat, but I'm going to guess that you are being helped by the nutrition in them. They contain natural soy and peanut proteins and a lot of vitamins. Plus, chocolate may stimulate feelings within you.

Healthwise you should not eat like that for any extended period.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll admit. Having a great multivitamin regimen will most definitely be helpful, but I've eaten cliff bars before, (whilst having DP), and I'm not "cured". They are great bars, give you energy, protein, and vitamins.....

But what works for others doesn't work for anybody...but try it, why not?

Chris


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

anthony said:


> Has anyone given this a shot


I'm going groecery shopping maybe today or tomorrow with my parents, ill see if they have them.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

anthony said:


> Has anyone given this a shot


I live in europe, and i dont know where i can get those bars, ive searched in amsterdam for those bars, but it seems like it isnt a international brand









But if anyone likes to send them to me, ill pay the costs of the bars, and the shipping bills, and perhaps a 10 bucks extra as a 'thanks-symbol'

Greetings,
TheStarter

edit:

do you mean these http://www.amazon.com/Clif-Bar-Builders-Peanut-2-4-Ounce/dp/B000668QZE ?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

TheStarter said:


> do you mean these http://www.amazon.com/Clif-Bar-Builders-Peanut-2-4-Ounce/dp/B000668QZE ?


That'd be the one, I believe.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

would this even help with the brain fog that comes from DP/DR though?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok im gonna try them soon,
But there are 270 calories per bar,
the average person burns 2000-2500 caloriers a day, 8 of those bars contain 2160 calories in total.

My body burns 2700 calories a day, which mans if i take those 8 bars, i have 640 calories left to spend to not gain weight, which would be the evening meal, ah well, ANYTHING to beat this.


----------



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

hey guys, i tried this out and it didn't really help me.

i bought two boxes of them, and i really felt unaffected by them.


----------

